# Pack?



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

I was just curious as to what kind of pack you guys use to carry out your meat. Do you use a pack frame or do you just use a pack similar to a Badlands pack?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pack frame, Cabela's


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

ive got a bull pack fo when i know im going to be needing it that day, but just carry my badlands 2200 around with me normally.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

I use an ALICE frame. But I'm cheap...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

jpolson said:


> I use an ALICE frame. But I'm cheap...


Nothing wrong with that. It's a good solid pack made for heavy loads.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I usually use either a Cabela's pack frame if I'm deep in on a multiday trip or a Badlands 2200 if I'm on a day trip or just out a couple of days.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For packing meat I have been using a Cabela's Alaskan frame for the last 20 years and have had no problems with it.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

How do you Badlands packs hold up after packing out meat?


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

My prefered choice is a good set of panyards on top a quarter horse...however, a close second is my Badlands 2800. I have packed quite a bit of meat with this pack and it has held up very well. No issues at all from packing out meat or quarters. The only problems I have had is with zippers, fortunately Badlands fixes and replaces them no questions asked. I highly recommend this and any Badlands packs.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

flyfisher20 said:


> How do you Badlands packs hold up after packing out meat?


AWESOME. never had any problems. highly recommend them, and like bwhntr said, if something on the pack does break, they will fix or replace it with no questions asked.


----------



## MrSlick (Sep 23, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with the Badlands Ox? 

I'll be buying a pack this year and am wondeirng if an Ox or something similar would be easier than a day pack + a frame pack? It looks like the price would be about the same when buying 1 Ox or 2 seperate packs.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

The ox is one bad azz pack.......very nice and comfortable and I feel you could strap a Volkswagen to it and bring it out comfortably........I believe it will be my next purchase.

I will agree with everyone else that badlands makes a fine pack......the best IMO.....Between my wife and I we now own 4 of there packs..Monster Fanny, Sacrifice, 2200 and the Kali plus a bino case and I truly can say they are one of the few pieces of equipment that I own that I am 100% satisfied with.


----------



## MrSlick (Sep 23, 2011)

I have tried on a bunch of different packs over the last few weeks and have also watched KSL classifieds like a hawk but was too slow on the good priced Badlands 2200 packs that came up for sale. I really liked the Badlands Ox after trying it on last weekend and was able to find it on the internet for $340 w/ free shipping. I have already received the shipping information and it will be here on Monday.


----------

